# Offshore Charter



## moorefishing (Aug 28, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good charter boat out of Galveston for three people. Ling, Grouper, Kings for 6-27-14


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Scott Hickman
Preston Mixon
Johnny Walker 
Tres Atkins 

Just a few


----------



## G-Town (Jul 13, 2012)

Captain really egregious verm...... he launches from Galveston yacht basin. H2o saltwater adventures.


----------



## moorefishing (Aug 28, 2009)

Wound up going with 3G Charters. Last minute deal I hope it works out!


----------



## moorefishing (Aug 28, 2009)

They just cancelled. Looks like ill be bay fishing in my boat!


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

I second Johnny or Preston


----------



## copenhagencwboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Rod bending charters


----------



## mojoefishing (Jun 3, 2011)

Call Cpt Scott with getnsalty!


----------



## mojoefishing (Jun 3, 2011)

www.getnsalty.com his number is on the website.


----------

